
Bye-bye Internet bubble 2.0 - jasondc
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/shinal/2016/02/05/bye-bye-internet-bubble-20/79887644/
======
hwstar
Thinning of the heard needed to happen. Now the more established companies
(Alphabet and Facebook) will have their pick to buy some wounded unicorns at a
steep discount.

